# Landing Flat > Knee injury



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

2 weeks ago I landed flat off a table top on my snowboard. I was probably 20 ft in the air before landing. I was anticipating hitting the landing properly and was leaning forward which resulted in compressing my front knee. I landed the jump but was in pain. 

Symptoms: Can't straighten or bend my leg completely without pain. But i don't seem to have any lateral problems. Feels like my knee is still tight but doesn't hurt when walking if i don't straighten my leg completely (or bend totally) and can actually jog on it.

Anyone have this problem? Should i wait or go to the doc?


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

If you've got insurance, use it.

I tweaked my knee a few years back in similar fashion (minor MCL damage). The doc gave some really good advice: If you're going big and over 20, you should do basic weight training to support your knees; it will protect you from injury when the unexpected happens.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I agree completely:weightlift, weightlift, weightlift. Even if you're under 20. In years of mogul skiing competition, I have seen more blown knees landing jumps than I can count and most of these are kids 14-24. The ones who train in the gym the most and are the strongest definately go the longest without knee injuries.

I would say go to the doctor if it still bothers you. 

However, I will admit, that I usually choose not to go to the doctor if I think he's going to tell me not to ski/kayak/climb/do what I want. If I don't go, he can't tell me not to have fun. That's a personal choice though .

Heal up.

COUNT


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks- I do have insurance and will go to the doc next week. The problem is that I am not as strong as I used to be, with a kid and work, i don't get out as often as i want. I usually have the attitude to just go for it, but i need to more conservative until i am strong.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm pretty sure I saw Dr. Steve Traina at Orthopedic Assoc., a shoulder and knee guy. I've seen bad doctors and good doctors; I liked Steve due to his "let's get you back out there and keep this from happening again" attitude.


----------



## AdrenalineRush (Oct 18, 2006)

kind of along the same lines, i have knee damage from cheerleading, but over christmas break we skied everyday at crested butte. every time i stopped, my knees made a sound like a shirt tearing or something like that, and felt about the same, just with a good dose of hurt thrown in. Now I have massive bruising and cant ski without pain. My dads an ortho surgeon, but he just says its tendonitis. Of course, I do get injured a lot, but is it possible i did something else?
and any tips other than lifting? thats what screwed my knees up first...


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Exact same thing happened to me two years ago (although I was on two boards). My knee was swollen and sore for a LONG time. I'm talkin' six months. The strength was always there and my lateral was fine (although painful, I skied on it the rest of the day and two days after). I opted not to get it checked out......I could do ALL the things I would normally do with a little bit of pain so I figured it was just a mild sprain.

I think lifting regularly saved me from a blown out knee. Rehab it to the max and continue on a regular schedule. Even to this day, if I spend an entire day in the bumps, I'll feel it by 3pm.

I'd say cycling is huge as well. It's one of the methonds I chose to rehab and it seemed to work pretty well.

If you notice the slightest difference in strength and/or lateral movement and it doesn't improve, you better get it checked. Partially torn ligaments need special care.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

If it's as bad as you're making me think, sounds like some good ol' PT might be what the doctor has in store for you, even if it isn't a surgery warranting injury. Get a specialist if you can (I've got some recommendations for the mountain towns, but I don't know any of the good ones in your area). They'll get you doing the right lifts at the right time to keep you in skiing shape.

COUNT


----------

